# Which State/ Territory is the IT/Software hub/ Silicon Valley of Australia?



## avi2386 (Jul 12, 2014)

Which State/ Territory is the IT/Software hub/ Silicon Valley of Australia?
This is important since most of the IT jobs (eg: Business Analyst) would be based out of the cities in these states.
Also, info would help in zeroing in of States for state sponsorship.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

There should be some useful information here:
LMIP | Labour Market Information Portal

IT is growing and is diverse. There are many opportunities all across Australia.

However, I think the big players are based in the Eastern States - Victoria, NSW and Qld.
Do some research about where your business analyst experience will be the best fit - and also what suits your life.

It is not all about work.....).....have fun and enjoy yourself.

Hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## MsBluJay2u (Jul 26, 2014)

That was the kind of answer I like that makes me smile and want to get to Australia ASAP!!


----------

